# Tuna fishing



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

The plan was to go hit some grouper spots at the Yellow Gravel,I saw the Recess report about blue water, so Sunday night I changed the plan. That is one of the many reasons the PFF is so good. Morris and John had secured a bunch of pinfish, so I figure we could go look and if nothing else we could stick to the orginal plan. Report was North of the steps.So we plug in the South part of the Elbow and get out there pretty early.We see the schools of what webelived to bewere bonita,so we figured we would run through them. Nothing, mmm. Lets pick back up and head S.It was a little bumpy, nothing bad but I wentspeed up and got a little wet so I am doing 10mph, because they were enjoying a nice cheeto breafest so who am I to stop that. So I put out a Purple Yozuri Bonita and we head on our way.Schools of fish come up and down all over but I am heading S.Not ten minutes later the reel starts screeming, good fish. 1st yellow fin in the boat. So we put out the full spread and worked the area.









We then got some skip jack tuna. The key was going small, match the hatch. We were using a pink dart, after that kept getting nailed we pulled out a purple.As time went on wehad had a couple of small Blackfin as well. Had a shark get our Islander while reelinganother tuna in.









I would consider it to be typical tuna fishing, they come up and go down, come up and down. We were in route backN to about where we started.Had two hookup on the darts, lost them both but the long big cedar plug gets hit. Yellow fin #2.










( I don't know why I never get in the on the water pictures,mmm)The we proceeded to get bonita after bonita after bonita and decided to head back.

We got back beat the storms in and it was a great day. 



















I started to clean fish and that bad ass storm came by and I was cleaning away trying to get it done and lightning struck so close I closed my eyes and felt something on my face, rain ,energy, I don't know but when I opned my eyes I was checking fingers and toes. Scary, but at least we were not on the water.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

sounds like a good day , outrun a storm and come home with yellowfin.


----------



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice tuna.I caught a shark like that one thispast weekend and i was wondering what kind of shark it is.


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice looking tuna, I hope I have that much luck this weekend.

Jake


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice! Of course they start biting when I've got three weeks of business trips lined up.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice tuna. It is looking like this is the year for yft and whales in the canyon! Way to hookem up!

MScontender


----------

